# Super cold, or the not COVID nasty cold



## DRM (28 Oct 2021)

Anyone else had this, started on Friday evening with it and I’m still not right now, it’s ruined a week off work and I’m still getting easily breathless doing the slightest thing, and feel really fatigued, at it’s height my sinuses were blocked to the point it felt my head might explode, I’m really fed up


----------



## midlife (28 Oct 2021)

Hope it all gets better soon, I guess you have tested for covid


----------



## neil_merseyside (28 Oct 2021)

I've had some form of super cold [1] for over 3 weeks now but luckily for me it is more annoying rather than debilitating, pretty much no symptoms other than raspy voice, bit of a cough and catarrh (week each). I've failed several Covid tests so I know it isn't Covid.

[1] I don't normally get any colds, or at worst it's a day or two of runny nose and done.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Oct 2021)

I had a cold start of month which lasted a little under two weeks. All COVID tests came back negative including PCR. I don’t get breathless doing slightest thing. But I have noticed on my bike that the points where my breathing rates increase are at lower heart rates than pre cold. Feels like I’m about 80% of pre cold if I look at average HR and average pace. Something not right. Just have to not overdo it and see where things lead.


----------



## fossyant (28 Oct 2021)

A lot of stuff about. Been running a temperature and feeling groggy since Saturday, but mainly worked from home just in case. Not covid. But made sure I was well before working with colleagues again in real life. Cycled into the office today. Set some PR's so must be OK.


----------



## Gunk (28 Oct 2021)

There’s loads of it going around, we had four off with it last week at work.


----------



## gbb (28 Oct 2021)

Colds are so unpredictable, some come and go after 2 or three days, dont effect you so much, some linger for days wnd days , leaving you utterly miserable.
Is it the virus itself, a particular mutation, or is it your personal state of wellbeing at that particular time ?
Ive known myself feel fine, start out on a bike ride and suddenly and quite quickly realise....im not well, the tank quickly empties, and you turn round and go home. I was on the cusp of something, it just hadnt hit me when i set out.


----------



## DRM (28 Oct 2021)

midlife said:


> Hope it all gets better soon, I guess you have tested for covid


Thanks, yes tested twice negative.


gbb said:


> Colds are so unpredictable, some come and go after 2 or three days, dont effect you so much, some linger for days wnd days , leaving you utterly miserable.
> Is it the virus itself, a particular mutation, or is it your personal state of wellbeing at that particular time ?
> Ive known myself feel fine, start out on a bike ride and suddenly and quite quickly realise....im not well, the tank quickly empties, and you turn round and go home. I was on the cusp of something, it just hadnt hit me when i set out.


No I felt it building up last Thursday night/Friday morning then Saturday onwards felt absolutely ghastly, the shopping was delivered on Saturday AM and after getting it out of the trays I had to sit down for 20 minutes as I was totally wiped out, then think about putting it away, it’s not a flu, but by god it’s knocked the stuffing out of me, even concentrating on things is really difficult and still feel a bit woolly headed, and easily breathless, things are getting better though thankfully.


----------



## All uphill (28 Oct 2021)

I imagine lots of us haven't been exposed to the usual common cold viruses for 18 months and our defences against them have dropped. 

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## albal (8 Dec 2021)

As drm said, it appeared Thursday night, had a funeral Friday. Stayed home all weekend, rough. Work Monday, yesterday had to go home at lunchtime. Bailed. I,m self employed, hence carrying on. I need to rest.
Rode home in storm barra. That was tough. It's hit me for six.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2021)

albal said:


> As drm said, it appeared Thursday night, had a funeral Friday. Stayed home all weekend, rough. Work Monday, yesterday had to go home at lunchtime. Bailed. I,m self employed, hence carrying on. I need to rest.
> Rode home in storm barra. That was tough. It's hit me for six.


Assume you've done an LFT to rule out Covid?
GWS


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 Dec 2021)

Mine started last week (Tuesday); I was ok for a couple of days, then Thursday night I couldn't sleep for coughing. I then had uncontrollable shivers, fever and raging headache. Had to take Friday off work. Did a PCR test and it was negative. Feeling ok now but it's a tough one to shift


----------



## fossyant (8 Dec 2021)

We're all rough here. Son's been on anti-biotics for a really bad cough/temperature, MrsF coughing, me sniffling and a bit rough after jab, and daughter has now started hacking. LFT's all negative. We've cancelled meeting with my family at the markets on Friday.


----------



## albal (8 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Assume you've done an LFT to rule out Covid?
> GWS


Yes. X2 LFT. Both negative.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Dec 2021)

My sister has had it twice and my niece once. Covid tests taken multiple times and all negative. 

I spoke to my sister on the phone one of those times and she sounded awful. She told me that she had been much, much worse, and was actually by then about 75% recovered!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Dec 2021)

My daughter was consistently getting negative results from LFTs so she did a PCR test because she was sceptical about her own cough and fatigue, plus the fact that her daughter has it and is isolating at home. It came back positive. It's left me pretty unconfident about LFT tests and increasingly sceptical about PCR results, even though a PCR detected it...this time.


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2021)

Been rough since Sunday. not Covid but something i could do without at the moment.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> Mine started last week (Tuesday); I was ok for a couple of days, then Thursday night I couldn't sleep for coughing. * I then had uncontrollable shivers, fever and raging headache*. Had to take Friday off work. Did a PCR test and it was negative. Feeling ok now but it's a tough one to shift


Sounds more like flu if not Covid. I know a couple of people who've had it


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Sounds more like flu if not Covid. I know a couple of people who've had it


you do not sit on a computer with flu, It's a cold. i have had Flu i was in bed for three weeks. people often get confused between a cold and flu.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2021)

Did you read the post I quoted? He never mentioned sitting on a computer. 
3 weeks is pretty unusual unless you're very frail? And/or immunocompromised? Every virus impacts individuals differently, especially if an opportunistic infection gets involved.
The common cold doesn't usually give the extreme symptoms described


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> *Did you read the post I quoted? He never mentioned sitting on a computer.*
> 3 weeks is pretty unusual unless you're very* frail?* And/or immunocompromised? Every virus impacts individuals differently, especially if an opportunistic infection gets involved.
> The common cold doesn't usually give the extreme symptoms described


He has been on the computer all week. Frail is something i am not. It was proper flu.


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2021)

Confirmed by a doctor following specific diagnostic tests presumably


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Confirmed by a doctor following specific diagnostic tests presumably


Hospital actually.


----------



## Electric_Andy (8 Dec 2021)

derrick said:


> you do not sit on a computer with flu, It's a cold. i have had Flu i was in bed for three weeks. people often get confused between a cold and flu.


I couldn't get out of bed at all, I managed to get to the toilet but that was about it. I don't think it was Flu becasue I was only that bad for one day. But definetly the worst bit of flu-like cold I've ever had!


----------



## derrick (8 Dec 2021)

Electric_Andy said:


> I couldn't get out of bed at all, I managed to get to the toilet but that was about it. I don't think it was Flu becasue I was only that bad for one day. But definetly the worst bit of flu-like cold I've ever had!


Just a bug, loads going around. Glad your all good now


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2021)

Only a matter of time before it got me . Chesty cough , runny nose . Blocked sinuses. Sudafed has cleared the sinus a bit , however chest is rough. Hope to get a good night sleep tonight was bad last night. LFT have all been negative , will take another tonight .


----------



## PaulSB (8 Dec 2021)

I've had the super cold, lasted nine days, some days completely wiped out, LFTs every day, two PCRs, all negative. Although I'm recovered now I still have some coughing as my body tries to clear phlegm.

My wife has it now. LFTs and PCR negative. She's been in bed for three days. We haven't slept in the same room for 13 nights!!


----------



## midlife (8 Dec 2021)

I thought if you had symptoms the thing to do is self isolate and book a PCR test and not do an LFT at home?


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2021)

midlife said:


> I thought if you had symptoms the thing to do is self isolate and book a PCR test and not do an LFT at home?


Indeed this should be so
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/testing/get-tested-for-coronavirus/
@MrGrumpy


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> Indeed this should be so
> https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/testing/get-tested-for-coronavirus/
> @MrGrumpy


Don’t have any of those symptoms though ! I did read them ! It’s just a bad cold


----------



## vickster (8 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Don’t have any of those symptoms though ! I did read them ! It’s just a bad cold


You have a cough. You should get tested as the symptoms have evolved especially in the vaccinated (just the NHS hasn't quite caught up https://covid.joinzoe.com/post/the-20-symptoms-of-covid-19-to-watch-out-for). I had a positive LFT, then a positive PCR...I had a scratchy throat, sinus pain, only a slight temperature and the smell and taste didn't go for a few days.
Friend of mine had similar, but no loss of taste/smell, negative LFT, positive PCR.

I'd do PCR for peace of mind, especially if I lived with someone, have to go to a workplace


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2021)

vickster said:


> You have a cough. You should get tested as the symptoms have evolved especially in the vaccinated (just the NHS hasn't quite caught up https://covid.joinzoe.com/post/the-20-symptoms-of-covid-19-to-watch-out-for). I had a positive LFT, then a positive PCR...I had a scratchy throat, sinus pain, only a slight temperature and the smell and taste didn't go for a few days.
> Friend of mine had similar, but no loss of taste/smell, negative LFT, positive PCR.
> 
> I'd do PCR for peace of mind, especially if I lived with someone, have to go to a workplace



this feels exactly like a cold you would have before covid came along. No temp no loss of taste or smell other than blocked sinuses. Sudafed sorting that out , if LFT are that unreliable then let’s stop wasting money on them. I’ve done about 6 since the weekend they are all negative .


----------



## MrGrumpy (8 Dec 2021)

Still convinced it’s a regular cold . Interesting one of the symptoms, dexys midnight runners I had last summer !! Came right out of the blue and I put it down to food poisoning however I was wiped out for quite a few days !

Also the better half , was the same about 3 weeks ago. Chesty , wheezy just wrecked . Went away after a few days all negative LFT. Different cold virus going around I suppose . It’s the future !


----------



## Profpointy (8 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> Anyone else had this, started on Friday evening with it and I’m still not right now, it’s ruined a week off work and I’m still getting easily breathless doing the slightest thing, and feel really fatigued, at it’s height my sinuses were blocked to the point it felt my head might explode, I’m really fed up



Just recovering from something very like that. Monday: Sore throat and mildly under the weather albeit coughing a lot, did a home covid test (all clear) so went out for a meal yesterday but coming home I was struggling for breath. Not as bad as "difficulty breathing" but a bit scary as I've never experienced anything like that before. Today close to OK again albeit very tired will likely go to bed early. Did a proper covid test just in case, so results tomorrow. Possibly the illest I've ever felt - luckily I've never been ill proper, but pretty crook for just a cold. Hey ho


----------



## cougie uk (9 Dec 2021)

Profpointy said:


> Just recovering from something very like that. Monday: Sore throat and mildly under the weather albeit coughing a lot, did a home covid test (all clear) so went out for a meal yesterday but coming home I was struggling for breath. Not as bad as "difficulty breathing" but a bit scary as I've never experienced anything like that before. Today close to OK again albeit very tired will likely go to bed early. Did a proper covid test just in case, so results tomorrow. Possibly the illest I've ever felt - luckily I've never been ill proper, but pretty crook for just a cold. Hey ho


Please tell me you didn't go out for a meal whilst coughing a lot ? Or had that passed ?


----------



## Profpointy (9 Dec 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Please tell me you didn't go out for a meal whilst coughing a lot ? Or had that passed ?



I wasn't coughing much, and had done a home test so assumed it was merely a cold. Only Felt really crook later, and it did then seem foolish. 
Anyhow the PCR test I did yesterday says I'm OK


----------



## MrGrumpy (9 Dec 2021)

On the mend here ! Sudafed and hot toddy’s helping  .
Since heard today that the Christmas gathering with work colleagues at the weekend past of which I didn’t attend has resulted in 24 covid positive results today  . Superb !! No wonder health experts want these cancelled asap .

will not be going to other night out next Friday with our dept neither. Nope stuff that not cancelling Christmas this year !


----------



## Time Waster (9 Dec 2021)

Started with cold symptoms last week, blew up badly over weekend, took Monday off sick, went back to work Tuesday through to today as I had a few things I couldn't leave to others and have been bad in the mornings such that I'm kind of struggling to breath. Tuesday bad, Wednesday worse and today better.

Symptoms head, sinus, running nose, bad rattle cough, it's in my chest, I've got stomach pains and I'm so tired. LF tests negative.

Should have stayed off to recover. Regret that but I'm one of the few at work who give a hoot about work stuff. I've now as good as straight. What does it look like if I'm off Monday, in work rest of week with Friday off I'll again? It's clear I've not been well.

Not sure what to do, I'm not often sick, what's acceptable behaviour? I'm salary so don't lose money even with weeks off. I just don't like taking advantage. I can struggle through but busy weekend with two family birthdays in our house and busy Saturday/ Sunday. A day off could help me recover. Rest and recuperation is needed I think. Any opinions gratefully received.


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2021)

Take the day off. Don’t keep spreading it around! The business won’t fold without you and they should be telling you that


----------



## ColinJ (9 Dec 2021)

Time Waster said:


> Not sure what to do, I'm not often sick, what's acceptable behaviour? I'm salary so don't lose money even with weeks off. I just don't like taking advantage. I can struggle through but busy weekend with two family birthdays in our house and busy Saturday/ Sunday. A day off could help me recover. Rest and recuperation is needed I think. Any opinions gratefully received.


Let me find an earlier post on the subject... Here you are:



ColinJ said:


> 'A' had been ill for several days but he'd still come in to work. He had a hacking cough, his nose was running, he alternated between bouts of sweating, and violent shivering. Eventually, he lost his voice. He didn't come in the next day.
> 
> 'B' and 'C' sat either side of 'A''s desk in an open plan office and were wondering where he was. I popped my head over the partition and told 'B' and 'C' that he'd finally had to call in sick, but he should really have been off work all week. He'd probably infected half the office by then.
> 
> ...






vickster said:


> Take the day off. Don’t keep spreading it around! The business won’t fold without you


Exactly!


----------



## Time Waster (9 Dec 2021)

I tend to agree with the spreading but there's a few things that affect whether that's a big or small risk. Our work put in place several covid practices in place when people first started thing back to work. Automotive sector Wych got back quite early. Whilst things like mask use was relaxed the standard b operations in place even before covid meant people almost universally worked more than 2m away from nearest colleague.

This week I've been on n the shopfloor working almost exclusively in a high roofed, open plan factory with bloody drafts and large open doors in three walls socially distancing. There's been no case of covid transmission at work, colds generally rare too. Covid cases by colleagues happened after social events, super spreader events kind of. 

On the other hand staying at home means family all get it, then it goes round the lad's class.

Work this week has not been wise because of potential of spreading (limited by work practices, staying out of the office, and solo working), but mostly because it stopped me fighting it effectively. At work dust is well below control levels it's higher than domestic levels. As a result it made my cold worse and more chesty. Stupidly I went in I know. But unfortunately an old school workplace still has this "it's only a cold" and "if you can get in you're well enough" conditioning in worker attitudes. Then there's the waged employee situation of SSP if you're off for more than is it 4 days? The managers almost universally came from waged staff with the SSP situation.

BTW you've all only told me exactly what I already know. It sometimes takes a stranger to tell me I'm an effing idiot! Thanks. I'm off tomorrow. It's a date with lemsip and daytime TV, possibly duvet day too. I think I'm close to being over it but a day or so taking it easy is needed.


----------



## Time Waster (9 Dec 2021)

BTW why did they make lemsip capsules thingies so big? When your throat is red raw it feels like you're swallowing two torpedoes! They're mostly empty anyway, make them smaller ffs! Unless I'm taking them the wrong way in which case I'll be going back to sachets! 

Oh and sachets of powder? Paracetamol is not something to mess with re dosage. Yet how much of the dose gets taken in by sachet drinks? You always get that gritty last sip with clearly particles left in the mug. Very ineffective!


----------



## vickster (9 Dec 2021)

Time Waster said:


> BTW why did they make lemsip capsules thingies so big? When your throat is red raw it feels like you're swallowing two torpedoes! They're mostly empty anyway, make them smaller ffs! Unless I'm taking them the wrong way in which case I'll be going back to sachets!
> 
> Oh and sachets of powder? Paracetamol is not something to mess with re dosage. Yet how much of the dose gets taken in by sachet drinks? You always get that gritty last sip with clearly particles left in the mug. Very ineffective!


I’ve never had an issue with them, you’re not going to overdose.
nor are the capsules very big 
Assuming no allergy, gargling soluble aspirin works well for inflamed sore throat and you can take with paracetamol if needed


----------



## Time Waster (10 Dec 2021)

Well I've had a problem swallowing the lemsip capsules this week. After swallowing and flushing with glass of water it still feels like they're stuck in my throat. They're a lot bigger than plain paracetamol tablets and they are mostly empty. I take other medication in capsules that contain similar amount of the drug powder but are less than half the volume. They go down really easily without noticing them going down.

I thought ibuprofen and paracetamol but I thought aspirin can't be taken with one or both of these drugs.


----------



## ColinJ (10 Dec 2021)

Time Waster said:


> I thought ibuprofen and paracetamol but I thought aspirin can't be taken with one or both of these drugs.


I think that ibuprofen and aspirin can both potentially attack the lining of your stomach, so maybe not a good idea to combine them?! 

I can't take either because I am on anticoagulants. I can take paracetamol in moderation.


----------



## MrGrumpy (10 Dec 2021)

Long term high dose ibuprofen can do some serious damage , bro in law has Crohns because of it.


----------



## vickster (10 Dec 2021)

MrGrumpy said:


> Long term high dose ibuprofen can do some serious damage , bro in law has Crohns because of it.


He’s got a cold, presumably only going to take for a few days, take with food or speak to GP or pharmacist about getting a PPI like omeprazole.
Indeed, don’t take aspirin and ibuprofen together.
If you don’t like the lemsip capsules, just take plain old paracetamol and a plain decongestant or try a different brand of mix like Sudafed (those aren’t very big Iirc)


----------

